# Free Shipping at CostumeVixen.com



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

*Free Shipping Continues at HalloweenAsylum.com*

We've had such a great response to our Free UPS Ground Shipping on Orders Over $50 that we've decided to keep this going right up until Halloween! 

You must enter Coupon Code FREESHIP50 at checkout to get the discount. All orders placed by 2:00 PM eastern time are leaving our warehouse the same day Monday-Friday!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Free UPS Ground shipping on all orders within the U.S. over $50 now through Halloween with Coupon Code: FREESHIP50


Adorable costumes


----------

